# EDIT



## MilkyWay (Oct 12, 2009)

Scan(store) - http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductID=1086540&source=froogle

Review - http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/830/1

NZXT Beta EVO, is it a good budget case?
Its the NZXT Beta with a few tweaks!

Its for a mate, all it needs to hold is one graphics card and maybe a Xigmatek S1283 or similar sized cooler, one hard drive, one dvd burner nothing special really.

But this is for anyone looking at a budget minded case.

Currently you can get one from around $50 or £40-£30 (varied prices)

I dont like the cheap quality of other cases at that price range so i was thinking the NZXT Beta EVO.

It certainly looks okay, has a nice black inside with plastic front but for the price a plastic front is certainly acceptable and hes not bothered about looks.
Its also got room for a lot of fans 2 side ones, 2 top and a back fan can be added.
It also has got rubber grommets and the top place can have water cooling installed.
A few holes in the mobo tray for easy cable managment, hell it looks a lot better than my Tempest for cables!
Mesh front bays and a lot of holes for airflow, dust filter on the bottom if you mount bottom fan or psu, pci brackets are mesh.
Bottom mounted psu.

Pretty cool features on a sturdy case. Even if the plastic font panel is a bit office like or a bit strange its still acceptable for a normal budget case, if looks are your thing this is more substance over looks.

Only problem is that you have to add in fans yourself, i think only the front fan is included but at least it gives the user the option to choose the fans (airflow vs noise) and it means you can choose how many fans you wish to install as you might only want one on the side and one on top instead of using the 2 slots at each side!

So do you think it fits the bill as a decent budget case?

For a little more you can acquire the NZXT M59, its £45
Scan (store) - http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductID=1086539&source=froogle
Review - http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/827

EDIT: now ive seen the NZXT M59 id have to go with that as it looks a lot nicer and its only a little extra, still requires fans tho but easily can be found cheap on TPU B/S/T forum.


----------



## Fatal (Oct 12, 2009)

That looks like a well built case for $50.00 you cant go wrong.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 12, 2009)

agree that is a very good case for £38,and you get black interior  very rare to get from £30-40 range.
I was going buy that case but it just got release so late and bought a silverstone PS-01B-W instead.
my case:
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Silv...wer-Case-Black-with-Window-Side-Panel-w-o-PSU
The NZXT beta is a great budget case though.
Your friend would love it


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 12, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> agree that is a very good case for £38,and you get black interior  very rare to get from £30-40 range.
> I was going buy that case but it just got release so late and bought a silverstone PS-01B-W instead.
> my case:
> http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Silv...wer-Case-Black-with-Window-Side-Panel-w-o-PSU
> ...



what about the NZXT M59, it looks like a decent entry mid level case

both are good choices tho and your silverston looks nice, i just think that the beta evo and m59 have nicer layouts inside but that is another one to look at i think


----------



## msgclb (Oct 12, 2009)

I've got a NZXT Beta EVO for $59.99 with free shipping a couple of weeks ago. I put a MSI K9A2 Platinum in it with a Dark Knight on top of a 9950. A GTX 260 fit. I bought two 120mm fans for the top, one for the back and one for the side. A second fan wouldn't fit on the side with the Dark Knight. I selected it because I had a height restriction, not because I wanted a good looking case.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 12, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I've got a NZXT Beta EVO for $59.99 with free shipping a couple of weeks ago. I put a MSI K9A2 Platinum in it with a Dark Knight on top of a 9950. A GTX 260 fit. I bought two 120mm fans for the top, one for the back and one for the side. A second fan wouldn't fit on the side with the Dark Knight. I selected it because I had a height restriction, not because I wanted a good looking case.



i dont like fancy looking cases either

its a full mid tower its just budget orientated


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 13, 2009)

its the best bang on the buck case with good cooling too


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 13, 2009)

If you can get a CM Gladiator 600 for about the same price I say go for that. It has a tonn of features that some cases double the price don't have.
- Hole on the motherboard tray
- Cable management holes
- Tool-less bays
- Bottom mounted PSU
- Great cooling options


----------

